# website hosting on linux server



## dabaadu (Oct 19, 2011)

hi...
i am planning to host a website...out of the choices i had and after reading from Internet i feel LINUX servers are good for hosting....my question is do i need a linux OS and do i need in depth knowledge about the OS...to host my site keeping in mind the updates that might need to be done on website after its gone live....Currently i am using windows to create the site and some information about the database required to manage data on linux servers...
Thanks in advance:wave:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I prefer linux servers over windows mainly because you have more control.

One of the hardest things about hosting a website yourself is setting up the networking to avoid attacks/ security breaches.

If you already have the above done installing Apache should be no problem :grin:

Here is a pretty basic tutorial: Install Apache - How to Install the Apache Web Server on Linux


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

As Laxer has mentioned there is a lot that goes into hosting your own site. The one thing that comes to mind is the amount of time that is takes for maintenance. Maintenance can ware a lot of different hats, There is the avoiding attacks/security breaches, maintaining a linux system, keeping uptodate with the customers needs, and the list can go on. 

I think that without going to in depth at this moment I would like to know how much experience you have with a linux system so that we know how to help you best. I have hosted a couple of website on my personal linux server and in the beginning it takes some hard work but it is definitely possible.

I don't want to scare you away from this project and trust me it will be project but I just want to try and help you understand all that will be going into it.

Cheers!


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

> my question is do i need a linux OS


I feel that using the same OS on which you want to do hosting is beneficial and good, but if you didn't find it convenient then there is no technical issue in using windows.




> and do i need in depth knowledge about the OS


I don't think, that it is a necessary thing one must know before hosting a website.
My suggestion to you is, if you have proper knowledge then you can easily maintain (test also) your site. Otherwise, there might be some problems arise after the deployment, which is not easy to handle.


----------

